# does viagra make women horny?



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

does viagra make women horny?


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

It depends on the woman I think mate, my mrs at the moment likes it, however others I've known have only had head rush/nausea or no effects


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Want to make a woman horny? Show her this:



Thank me when you're getting gobbled


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

resten said:


> Want to make a woman horny? Show her this:
> 
> View attachment 134537
> 
> ...


As seen on crimewatch.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Talaria said:


> As seen on the sex offenders register.


 :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Want to make a woman horny? Show her this:
> 
> View attachment 134537
> 
> ...


Your head looks glued on


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Your head looks glued on


That's the other resten


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

SHUT UP AND TELL ME I'M PRETTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Viagra only makes a woman feel horny if you show her it then let her watch you swallow it with your stop watch set for 1 hours time


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

resten said:


> That's the other resten


He still looks like he has a glued on head though.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Talaria said:


> He still looks like he has a glued on head though.
> 
> View attachment 134538


Negged for being a paedo


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

If it gives the woman the same headache it gives me it becomes a moot point.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Viagra does not make a woman horny, nor a man.

It is a vasodilator and this just allows more blood flow to the areas which could aid in sensitivity.

Now, PT-141 may do that, but it may make her feel a bit sick like she has the flu.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Viagra does not make a woman horny, nor a man.
> 
> It is a vasodilator and this just allows more blood flow to the areas which could aid in sensitivity.
> 
> Now, PT-141 may do that, but it may make her feel a bit sick like she has the flu.


Take the PT-141 at night and generally you can sleep through the nausea.

Reps for the vasodilation info! (Though o course I knew that already what with being god and all  )


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

placebo effect

tell her it does,

magiclaly, since shes been thinking about dicks, she wants one !

thank me later, just give her a asprin


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I was just about to say what hacks points out, not quite as ellequently though I'm sure.

Common Miss conception on Viagra doesn't do **** for making u horny or putting u in the mood, placebo does that.

BUT give her half a one, and actually stimulate her, sit back strap in (or on if that like Resten takes your fancy) and enjoy the ride as she hits warp speed on your tool.

Note works wonders for SOME women


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Take the PT-141 at night and generally you can sleep through the nausea.
> 
> Reps for the vasodilation info! (Though o course I knew that already what with being god and all  )


Well Duh! :devil2:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Take the PT-141 at night and generally you can sleep through the nausea.
> 
> Reps for the vasodilation info! (Though o course I knew that already what with being god and all  )


I found the effects of MT-2 and PT-141 to be most potent 30 mins after injecting. Get the nausea and flushing literally 30 seconds after though, but with repeated use it doesn't happen.

Man, I can't wait to get more MT-2, ramps my sex drive up to ridiculous levels


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Leeds89 then definitely take in the evening rather than risk getting knocked back in the morning and having to spend all day utterly unable to concentrate. 

I got real bad nausea on MT2 but not so much on PT-141. Flushing only the first week with MT2.

I prefer MT2 as it also ups my general energy levels and I get into the mindset of yeah, let's cycle to Hamburg today...and then do it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

NO, tested on my ex


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> NO, tested on my ex


I'm sorry, but this made crack up. I'm an giggling like a fool. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Why would you need a drug to get your woman horny? It's supposed to be for guys that can't get a woody. I find a back massage and tickle with sneaky strokes of the side boob gets me in the mood.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> Want to make a woman horny? Show her this:
> 
> View attachment 134537
> 
> ...


Lol.......u never fail to amuse me! :thumbup1:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Want to make a woman horny? Show her this:
> 
> View attachment 134537
> 
> ...


This kid looks like a skinny little [email protected] pal, who is he?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Used as an "aid" or sex toy if you like. Can be fun.


My ex made me drink this flem in a can once called horny goat weed, yuck!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

tamara said:


> Why would you need a drug to get your woman horny? It's supposed to be for guys that can't get a woody. I find a back massage and tickle with sneaky strokes of the side boob gets me in the mood.


Will remember this in case im ever passing through south wales :thumb:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Will remember this in case im ever passing through south wales :thumb:


Alas, my heart belongs to another!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure you would have enjoyed Viagra a lot more.
> 
> Imagine him "finishing" then staying hard to pleasure yourself until desired?


If I ever wanted more I'd stick a bobble round his cock and could shag the semi flop.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

No it doesn't at all. All it does it dilate blood vessels.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your mental


I'm just different!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I gave a ex it thinking yeahhhhh dirty times then she just moaned of a head ache blocked nose and a temperature and wanted to go to bed. Unfortunately I'd taken a Viagra too. Had to pull myself around my room a couple times


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> This kid looks like a skinny little [email protected] pal, who is he?


He's a man of mystery. Not much is known about him apart from he's put on 20kgs in 3 years and gets to make sweet sweet love to an incredibly attractive woman every night. He seems content with that


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> He's a man of mystery. Not much is known about him apart from he's put on 20kgs in 3 years and gets to make sweet sweet love to an incredibly attractive woman every night. He seems content with that


A truly feel good story for a Saturday morning. I think today's gonna be a good day


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> A truly feel good story for a Saturday morning. I think today's gonna be a good day


Fvck donating to kids in Africa when you've got tales like that to warm the heart :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

tamara said:


> Alas, my heart belongs to another!


who said anything about ya heart :001_tt2:


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Viagra does not make a woman horny, nor a man.
> 
> It is a vasodilator and this just allows more blood flow to the areas which could aid in sensitivity.
> 
> Now, PT-141 may do that, but it may make her feel a bit sick like she has the flu.


Just googled that stuff and the chemical structure looks so ****ed up and complicated compared to other stuff... sounds about right when it comes to womens moods haha.


----------

